# Animal vs Vegetable Proteins. Which is better...



## GearPro (Dec 10, 2019)

Found this really good breakdown of several different studies that looks at different animal proteins and vegetable proteins. There’s even a couple nice, easy to read charts for those that prefer not to do any heavy reading. Enjoy. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3905294/#!po=0.568182


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Found this really good breakdown of several different studies that looks at different animal proteins and vegetable proteins. There’s even a couple nice, easy to read charts for those that prefer not to do any heavy reading. Enjoy.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3905294/#!po=0.568182



For protein I prefer meat proteins and some powders. I use vegetables for micro-nutrients and not so much protein. Although a combination of foods will always be best.


----------



## Viking (Dec 20, 2019)

Most of the evidence I have read shows animal proteins are superior to vegetable ones. They are complete proteins and are utilized more effectively. I try to eat a lot of vegetables for health reasons.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 14, 2020)

The net protein utilization scores are interesting. I mainly eat beef, chicken and fish. For powder I go with whey isolate. Concentrates mess up my stomach too much. Someone else posted about not using vegetables for protein and I am the same. I only count protein from my main sources.


----------

